# Candied violet petals



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Greetings -
I have made online searches, and queries to various gourmet food shops about tracking down 'bulk' (larger than the 0.5 ounce packages I've seen) purchases of candied violet petals - not the entire flower, but petals. While in a 1 yr culinary program years ago, I used them for decoration on various desserts. The school I attended purchased them in plain metal boxes, about 5 by 3 by 4 inches, filled with the candied petals - I'll guess and say it was 4-6 ounces of petals? I preferred using them much more than the entire flower. If anyone has a source they'd like to pass on, I'd very much appreciate it.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Albert Uster Imports in MD. I think it's http://www.auiswiss.com


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Paris Gourmet
1.800.PASTRY.1


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks very much for the prompt and helpful replies - they have exactly what I was looking for!


----------

